# my first Forgie



## andre s (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey all,
this is my first forgecraft rehandle. I was eager to try one...figured it was a good opportunity to do something different. i decided to hearken back to a more antique look with some steel pins and simple shape. and couldn't help but punctuate it with a copper rivet. the wood is wenge. yellow spacer. 8inch "chef"...more like a big petty
here it is. as always, any comments/recommendations are welcome!


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome job! I love the look of the 6 steel pins


----------



## tripleq (Sep 7, 2013)

I like it. I find it interesting that it looks to slim toward the butt. I'd be curious to see how it feels I hand. Nice work.


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 7, 2013)

Really clean look. Like the spacers and copper rivet.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 7, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> Awesome job! I love the look of the 6 steel pins



lus1: I'm a big fan of 'perimeter' pins.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks really nice!


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 8, 2013)

ecchef said:


> lus1: I'm a big fan of 'perimeter' pins.



+1

That is a really nice looking handle job. Thanks for sharing.

k.


----------



## theLawlCat (Sep 8, 2013)

those pins are awesome


----------



## andre s (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks for the input, all!



tripleq said:


> I like it. I find it interesting that it looks to slim toward the butt. I'd be curious to see how it feels I hand. Nice work.


TQ, there's barely a taper (1mm difference, total) at the center of the handle. It _is_ slimmer at the edges. feels heftier near the blade without the usual neck taper, which feels nice to me (albeit un-usual)...with a pinch grip. i'd be curious to find out what a pro thinks. my cutting experience is quite limited compared to most of you.

thanks again!


----------



## tripleq (Sep 8, 2013)

andre s said:


> thanks for the input, all!
> 
> 
> TQ, there's barely a taper (1mm difference, total) at the center of the handle. It _is_ slimmer at the edges. feels heftier near the blade without the usual neck taper, which feels nice to me (albeit un-usual)...with a pinch grip. i'd be curious to find out what a pro thinks. my cutting experience is quite limited compared to most of you.
> ...



Well, what you lack in experience you make up in style


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 25, 2013)

I love the thin pins, really nice symetry


----------



## gic (Oct 25, 2013)

yep my 8" forgie really feels like a petty, not sure why

beautiful work


----------

